# BOWTECH GUARDIAN Bow, Left Hand, 60-70lbs, 29 in.



## TOOLBARCHERY (Jul 18, 2014)

BOWTECH GUARDIAN 2008 (Perfect or MINT CONDITION) BOWTECH GUARDIAN Bow, Left Hand, 60-70lbs, draw lentgh 29 in. Brace height 7.125 "
Dim. axis / axis 33.75" IBO speed 317 FPS Let-Off 80% (the modules change to 25 @ 30.5 ")

Note, I only have 29" modules, if you want other module all Bowtech retailers can have them) Rope and cable new autumn 2017 (60X String value 120 $ can.) (old set rope and cable come with too) Support Arrow Trophy Taker, Truglo Micro 5 pins, Pile Hydraulic Stabilizer

This bow is perfect no cracks in branches, slight fading level handle (see photo), fast bow, ultra soft and quiet. note: "special specification this bow to the possibility of changing rope and cable without bowpress" Reason for the sale she was for me my bow Backup on the hunt. So she did 2-3 hunting out, a little 3D and that's about it.

I change to 10 years so my Mathews Reezen 6.5 becomes Backup and I ordered a new Bowtech to take his place

$600 negotiable. Looking forward


----------

